# Nissan Freelander?



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I have heard that the new Freelander2 is a collaborative effort between Ford and Nissan and Peugeot, and that it uses the Nissan X-Trail floor pan and 4wd system. Can anyone confirm or disprove this rumour?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> I have heard that the new Freelander2 is a collaborative effort between Ford and Nissan and Peugeot, and that it uses the Nissan X-Trail floor pan and 4wd system. Can anyone confirm or disprove this rumour?


Where did you hear that Hatty and which X-trail floor pan? The platform and engines for the new Xt will be shared with Renault.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

in the pub - lol - but it was from a guy wot knows a fair bit about the new hippoos - oops freelanders.

hence my q on here


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> in the pub - lol - but it was from a guy wot knows a fair bit about the new hippoos - oops freelanders.
> 
> hence my q on here


I think he had too much to drink. LOL hahahahaha


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The Freelander is built on a Ford platform. Specifically the same one underpinning the Mazda3, Euro Focus, Volvo S40, and other products.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Ford owns Land Rover though been passed around so much I'm losing track and the Freelander uses the PSA/Peugeot diesel engine. Might share the same washers with Nissan.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> Might share the same washers with Nissan.


Or screws! Butterfly screws that is LOL


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

"The 4WD system is based on a Haldex multi-disk clutch. In optimal conditions, torque will be going almost exclusively to the front axle. When needed, the Haldex clutch will transfer torque to the rear axle. The response time is 150 ms, but the clutch can be "pre-loaded", thanks to the PreX system, already seen on the Volvo XC90.
also on the following...
Generation 1
* Audi A3 / S3 Quattro
* Audi TT Quattro
* Seat Leon 4
* Seat Alhambra
* Skoda Octavia 4x4
* VW Golf R32
* VW Bora AWD
* VW Sharan AWD
* VW Beetle RSi


Generation 2
* Audi A3 sportback quattro / New S3
* Audi New TT Quattro
* VW Golf R32 MKV
* VW Passat 4 Motion


imitation is the best form of flattery - huh?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Who copied whom? Haldex is an independent Swedish company afaik. Did someone say the Nissan system is produced by Mitsubishi and used in a couple of other Japanese cars? 



aussietrail said:


> Or screws! Butterfly screws that is LOL


Definitely got Ford's fingerprints all over them. 

How's your new Landy going Hatty?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

flynn said:


> Did someone say the Nissan system is produced by Mitsubishi..?


Control switch looks very similar in the cabin of that Outlander...


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

You were probably more observant tham me. I remember it had the Xt's 2wd/4wdAuto/4wdLock.

Have you had a drive of one yet? Mits dealers seem a bit thin on the ground near me.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

flynn said:


> I remember it had the Xt's 2wd/4wdAuto/4wdLock.


That's what I meant.



flynn said:


> Have you had a drive of one yet?


They sent me a brochure but I've gone a little bit off the idea. There will be French versions and they will look similar but ruined...


----------

